

Show HN: Receive desktop notifications from your web apps - adamcooke
https://notiapp.com/

======
damncabbage
Coming soon to a browser near you, the HTML5 Notification API:

<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/notifications/quick/>
<http://dangercove.github.com/html5-notifications/>

~~~
adamcooke
That's cool, if you happen to have the web app open. With Noti, the app just
runs all the time (out of the way) and lets you receive messages at any time.

~~~
damncabbage
Nice! Thanks for pointing that out.

------
Zak
Cool concept, but even using Zapier, I can't find any of the things I'd
actually like to be notified about.

To provide a couple easy examples, I want notifications for time-wasting sites
like reddit and facebook so that I spend less time visiting those sites to
check for notifications. In the case of facebook, I want to know about
anything that triggers a notification, or about incoming messages. On reddit,
I want to be notified about a comment reply, PM, mod mail or new modqueue
item.

------
bittersweet
Interesting, could you shed some light on the tech behind this? For example,
does this use a custom solution to display notifications or Growl / ML
notifications?

~~~
adamcooke
On Mountain Lion, we use the Notification Centre by default although you can
opt to use Growl if you would prefer. In Lion, only Growl is available
(obviously) :)

~~~
bittersweet
And are you poling the noti server? I'm wondering how realtime it is :-)

~~~
adamcooke
We use a socket-based connection on the clients. Messages should be delivered
in very near to real-time. There's no polling here ;)

~~~
ecaroth
is this mac only?

------
rbrcurtis
This looks really useful. Do you have plans to monetize it?

~~~
adamcooke
No immediate plans for this, no. We developed the app for use in our own apps
(namely, <http://sirportly.com>) but thought we'd share the awesomeness :)

